# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Γκούλντιαν.

## Paul.

Γεια σας, είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ.  :Embarrassment:    Θα ήθελα να ρώτησω πόσο κοστίζει ένα γκούλντιαν και που μπορώ να το βρώ. Μπορεί να ζήσει μόνο του ή να πάρω ζευγάρι? Ευχαριστώ . !!  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Bird1:

----------


## Windsa

Καλησπέρα και Καλός ήρθες στη παρέα μας!!!

Οι τιμές κινούνται απο 45 ευρώ μέχρι και 200 ευρώ ανά πουλί αν είναι μεταλλαγμένο. 
Συνήθως τα πουλάνε σε μεγάλα petshop σε τιμή 60-80 ευρώ. 
Τα gouldians είναι κοινωνικά πουλια και καλύτερα να τα κρατάς σε μικρό σμήνος, η τουλάχιστον ζευγάρι η δυο πουλια ιδιου φίλου. 
Μονο του δεν θα πεθάνει αλλα δεν θα αιστανετε καλά...

----------


## Paul.

Α ωραία, εσείς  εκεί στην Αθήνα πόσο κυμαίνονται οι τιμές? Τα γλούλντιανς χρειάζονται μεγαλο κλουβι? Ξέρετε κανένα site με κλουβιά ?  ΕΥχαριστώ γαι την απάντηση .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Efthimis98

Γεια σου Παυλε και καλος ηρθες!!!

Λοιπον σου τα ειπε ολα η Πωλινα......  :Happy: 

Πιστευω οτι καλο ειναι να παρεις οσο μεγαλυτερο κλουβι μπορεις!
Μια ζευγαρωστρα πιστευω καλα θα ειναι!


Ναι καλο ειναι να τα κρατας σε μικρα σμηνοι ή εστω και ζευγαρακια γιατι ειναι κοινωνικα!

Α, οι τιμες ειναι διαφορετικες σε καποια μεροι....δηλαδι...
Ενα παραδειγμα τα ζεμπρακια στην Θεσσαλονικη κειμενονται απο 15 εως 20 ευρω και στην Αθηνα απο 12 ευρω!
Υπαρχουν διαφορες στις τιμες!
Εσυ που μενεις;

----------


## Akis laskaridis

Καλησπερα παιδια . Κ εγω καινουριος ειμαι στο forum κ θελω να μαθω αν ξερει κανεις να μου πει που μπορω να βρω gouldian απο εκτροφεα κοντα στην θεσσαλονικη . Η κ απο πετ γιατι εχω ενα αρσενικο κ μου ζηταει γυναικα ...

----------

